# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رسیدن به دندان  پزشکی تهران درشش ماه کنکور۹۸

## wonshower

https://www.instagram.com/p/CI5sbf-J..._web_copy_link

سلام این پست اینستاگرامی امروز دیدم که توشش ماه دندون آورند جالب بود

امیدوارم کسایی ام. که شروع نکردند یع امید توروند کنکورشون جوونه بزنه

  @DR.AHMAD.bagheri

----------


## B.R

تو همین انجمن هم اقای دکتر بهنود محمدی با شیش ماه ب دندان تهران رسیدن

----------


## _Joseph_

> تو همین انجمن هم اقای دکتر بهنود محمدی با شیش ماه ب دندان تهران رسیدن


نه ممگن نیست بهنود هم از مریخ اومده بود آدم فضایی ها یه بلایی سرش اوردن اونجا (منطق و استدلال بعضیاست دیگه چی میشه کرد)

----------


## B.R

> نه ممگن نیست بهنود هم از مریخ اومده بود آدم فضایی ها یه بلایی سرش اوردن اونجا (منطق و استدلال بعضیاست دیگه چی میشه کرد)


با تلاشو پشتکار همه چی ممکنه ....
فقط ادم خودشو میخواد همین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maneli

> نه ممگن نیست بهنود هم از مریخ اومده بود آدم فضایی ها یه بلایی سرش اوردن اونجا (منطق و استدلال بعضیاست دیگه چی میشه کرد)


ولی واقعا من فکر میکنم از مریخ دیگه آخرش از مشتری اومده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hossein_hrs_

حالا چرا نوشتین تهران؟ایشون که تهران نیاوردن

----------


## konkoori1401

*من خودم به شخصه رفتم اکثر رتبه های زیر 1000 کانون تو کنکور 99 رو بررسی کردم هیچکس نبود ترازش حتی واسه نمیسال اول زیر 5800 باشه و بعدش نیمسال دوم بره بالا تازه خیلی ها هم برعکس بودن مثلا تعداد زیادی نیمسال اول 7000 بودن نمیسال دوم شدن 6700 اما چیزی که منطقیه این هستش که هیچکدوم دوازدهم را لااقل با تراز فاجعه ای مثل 4500 شروع نکردن .*

----------


## konkoori1401

> نه ممگن نیست بهنود هم از مریخ اومده بود آدم فضایی ها یه بلایی سرش اوردن اونجا (منطق و استدلال بعضیاست دیگه چی میشه کرد)


*بله امروز مشخص شد که از مریخ اومده بودن*

----------


## Saturn8

متاسفانه دیگه به هیچی نمیتونم باور کنم اخه بهنود  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Mahdi7070

> *من خودم به شخصه رفتم اکثر رتبه های زیر 1000 کانون تو کنکور 99 رو بررسی کردم هیچکس نبود ترازش حتی واسه نمیسال اول زیر 5800 باشه و بعدش نیمسال دوم بره بالا تازه خیلی ها هم برعکس بودن مثلا تعداد زیادی نیمسال اول 7000 بودن نمیسال دوم شدن 6700 اما چیزی که منطقیه این هستش که هیچکدوم دوازدهم را لااقل با تراز فاجعه ای مثل 4500 شروع نکردن .*



به جای اینکه فاز ناامیدی بدی برو بشین بخون پیشرفت مهمه حالا هر سطحی که هستی

----------


## reza2018

> تو همین انجمن هم اقای دکتر بهنود محمدی با شیش ماه ب دندان تهران رسیدن





> نه ممگن نیست بهنود هم از مریخ اومده بود آدم فضایی ها یه بلایی سرش اوردن اونجا (منطق و استدلال بعضیاست دیگه چی میشه کرد)





> ولی واقعا من فکر میکنم از مریخ دیگه آخرش از مشتری اومده


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdi7070

> 


 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## _Joseph_

> 





> *بله امروز مشخص شد که از مریخ اومده بودن*



ببینید دوست من 
من برخلاف خیلی ها کسی رو قضاوت نمیکنم حتی خود آقای بهنود محمدی رو هم قضاوت نمیکنم چونکه از قصدشون و اینکه چرا حاضر شدن این کار رو کنن خبر ندارم واصلا نمیخواهم هم خبر دار بشوم و این رو هم میدونم که شاید شما و من و یا یکی دیگه تو شرایط ایشون بودن چه بسا کارهای خیلی کثیفترو هیولایی تری رو قادر بودیم بکنیم پس بهتره یکم در قضاوت کردن محتاط تر باشیم و بساط  ترازو رو زود پهن نکنیم که بار ها گفتم خیلی ها تو همین انجمن و کلا تو این کشور این کار براشون خیلی ساده است ولی برای من خیلی خیلی کار سختیه 
دوما ببینید شما اصل رو ول کردید چسبیدید به فرع
این انجمن از حدود 800 هزار کنکوری در حدود 10 تا 20 نفرشون رو مصاحبه شون رو پوشش داد و فضای نمونه ای قابل اتکایی برای قضاوت کل کنکور نیست 
بهنود محمدی این انجمن پوچ از آب درامد (که البته من از جزئیات خبر ندارم و فقط نقل قول میکنم و از صحت ماجرا هنوز اطلاع ندارم) ولی واقعیت اینه که بهنود محمدی های واقعی وجود دارند و حتی بد تر از بهنود ها هستن و بودند و خواهند بود که کارهای استثنایی انجام دادند که اگه بخواهیم اسم ببریم یکی یکی باید کل یکسالمون رو بزاریم اینجا و اسم تایپ کنیم 
و شما هم اصل کاری رو بچسبید شما میتونید کل عمرتون رو برای پیدا کردن نمونه باشید در سرچ سایتها و ... ولی با پیدا کردن و نکردنش اتفاقی برای شما نخواهد افتاد تا وقتی که خودتون شروع به قدم برداشتن کنید
ایراد شما اینه که بهنود محمدی رو مثال نقضی میدونین برای کل بهنود محمدی های واقعی و جالب تر اینکه یکی از اون بهنود های واقعی خود شمایید ولی نمیخواهید خبر دار شوید کافیه اون برچسبی که به خودتون زدید رو از روی خودتون بکنید و بندازید دور . امدوارم این اتفاق هر چه سریعتر براتون اتفاق بیافته 
موفق باشید

----------


## reza2018

> ببینید دوست من 
> من برخلاف خیلی ها کسی رو قضاوت نمیکنم حتی خود آقای بهنود محمدی رو هم قضاوت نمیکنم چونکه از قصدشون و اینکه چرا حاضر شدن این کار رو کنن خبر ندارم واصلا نمیخواهم هم خبر دار بشوم و این رو هم میدونم که شاید شما و من و یا یکی دیگه تو شرایط ایشون بودن چه بسا کارهای خیلی کثیفترو هیولایی تری رو قادر بودیم بکنیم پس بهتره یکم در قضاوت کردن محتاط تر باشیم و بساط  ترازو رو زود پهن نکنیم که بار ها گفتم خیلی ها تو همین انجمن و کلا تو این کشور این کار براشون خیلی ساده است ولی برای من خیلی خیلی کار سختیه 
> دوما ببینید شما اصل رو ول کردید چسبیدید به فرع
> این انجمن از حدود 800 هزار کنکوری در حدود 10 تا 20 نفرشون رو مصاحبه شون رو پوشش داد و فضای نمونه ای قابل اتکایی برای قضاوت کل کنکور نیست 
> بهنود محمدی این انجمن پوچ از آب درامد (که البته من از جزئیات خبر ندارم و فقط نقل قول میکنم و از صحت ماجرا هنوز اطلاع ندارم) ولی واقعیت اینه که بهنود محمدی های واقعی وجود دارند و حتی بد تر از بهنود ها هستن و بودند و خواهند بود که کارهای استثنایی انجام دادند که اگه بخواهیم اسم ببریم یکی یکی باید کل یکسالمون رو بزاریم اینجا و اسم تایپ کنیم 
> و شما هم اصل کاری رو بچسبید شما میتونید کل عمرتون رو برای پیدا کردن نمونه باشید در سرچ سایتها و ... ولی با پیدا کردن و نکردنش اتفاقی برای شما نخواهد افتاد تا وقتی که خودتون شروع به قدم برداشتن کنید
> ایراد شما اینه که بهنود محمدی رو مثال نقضی میدونین برای کل بهنود محمدی های واقعی و جالب تر اینکه یکی از اون بهنود های واقعی خود شمایید ولی نمیخواهید خبر دار شوید کافیه اون برچسبی که به خودتون زدید رو از روی خودتون بکنید و بندازید دور . امدوارم این اتفاق هر چه سریعتر براتون اتفاق بیافته 
> موفق باشید



سلام جوزف جان
من دیروز کلا انجمن نیومده بودم امروز بعد از ظهر اون تاپیکی که بچه ها زده بودن رو دیدم،من ایشون رو نه میشناسم و نه قضاوت میکنم
بنظر من پزشکی توی 6 ماه اگر ارادش باشه با کتاب های کم حجم نظام جدید  شدنی هست،اما حرف های مثل پزشکی تهران در6 ماه بنظر  من اغراق و با اهداف مالی و تبلیغاتی مطرح میشه.
باید نسبت به شرایط واقع بین بود ....کسی که از الان میخواد شروع کنه باید مثلا هدفش رتبه زیر 1000 باشه نه رتبه زیر10 و پزشکی دانشگاه تهران.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام جوزف جان
> من دیروز کلا انجمن نیومده بودم امروز بعد از ظهر اون تاپیکی که بچه ها زده بودن رو دیدم،من ایشون رو نه میشناسم و نه قضاوت میکنم
> بنظر من پزشکی توی 6 ماه اگر ارادش باشه با کتاب های کم حجم نظام جدید  شدنی هست،اما حرف های مثل پزشکی تهران در6 ماه بنظر  من اغراق و با اهداف مالی و تبلیغاتی مطرح میشه.
> باید نسبت به شرایط واقع بین بود ....کسی که از الان میخواد شروع کنه باید مثلا هدفش رتبه زیر 1000 باشه نه رتبه زیر10 و پزشکی دانشگاه تهران.


سلام 
اوکی
میتونید 100 درصد بگید که هیچ کسی در سال 1400 نخواهد بود که در شش ماه پزشکی تهران بیاورد؟؟ 100 درصد یعنی اگه سال بعد برید کلاس پزشکی دانشگاه تهران بینشون حتی یه نفرم نمیتونید پیدا کنید که شش ماهه خونده باشه 
بینشون نمیتونید یه نفر پیدا کنید که بالای 28 سال داشته باشه بینوشن حتی نمیتونید یه نفر پیدا کنید نظام قدیمی باشه ایا میتونید 100 درصد بگید؟

----------


## reza2018

> سلام 
> اوکی
> میتونید 100 درصد بگید که هیچ کسی در سال 1400 نخواهد بود که در شش ماه پزشکی تهران بیاورد؟؟ 100 درصد یعنی اگه سال بعد برید کلاس پزشکی دانشگاه تهران بینشون حتی یه نفرم نمیتونید پیدا کنید که شش ماهه خونده باشه 
> بینشون نمیتونید یه نفر پیدا کنید که بالای 28 سال داشته باشه بینوشن حتی نمیتونید یه نفر پیدا کنید نظام قدیمی باشه ایا میتونید 100 درصد بگید؟


حق با توئه میشه.

----------


## _Joseph_

دوستان خودتونو گول نزنید هم شما خوب میدونید هم من خوب میدونم که
مشکل هیچ وقت زمان نبوده و نیست و نخواهد بود نه تنها تو کنکور بلکه در خیلی زمینه های دیگه که بشر باهاش مواجه شده همین واکسن کرونا رو ببینید شاید اگه ویروس کرونا طغیان نمیکرد محققان حتی 10 سال دیگه هم نمیتونستن واکسنش رو بسازن ولی الآن کمتر از 1 سال واکسنش ساخته شد اصلا انسان سر بزنگاه ها اگه بخواد ضربه رو بزنه خوب میزنه به خاطر همینم هست که تو کشورهای پیشرفته که توفیقی پیدا کردن تو امر روانشناسی انسان اومدن برای هر پروژه یه ددلاین تعریف کردن و زمان رو محدود کردن چون اعتقاد دارن هر چقدر فشا بره بالاتر کیفیت میاد بالاتر و تو وقت کم کار بیشتر میشه کرد 
همین جنگ جهانی و حتی جنگ ایران عراق رو برید مطالعه کنید ببینید چه رکوردهایی زده شده (هر چند جنگ مثال خوبی نیست و محکوم شده است هر زمان)
اگه  میگید 6 ماهه به پزشکی تهران نمیشه رسید پس چرا هستن کسایی که 5 ساله پشت  کنکورن ؟؟ مگه اینا زمان نداشتن؟؟؟از مهر همه میگن بهترین جاها میشه قبول  شد خوب دوست من از مهر مگه چند ماه میگذره؟ سه ماهه دیگه همش. تو اگه  هر  ماه بیایی نصف ماه های قبلت رو جبران کنی میرسونیهااااااا هر ماه ازالانت  رو 1.5 برابر کار کنی برنامه مهر تا اذرت هم جم میشه تا کنکور ولی مشکل  اصلا اینا نیست . مشکل اصلا اینا نبوده و نخواهد بود
مشکل اونجایی شروع میشه که یه کسی بیاد این حرفهارو بیزنه که یه روز به خودش اجازه نداده از خوابش بزنه بشینه درس بخونه 
یه روز از این نزده که دوستم زنگ زده بریم بیرون ولی من می گم درس دارم و میخونم
یه روز به خودش این شجاعت رو نداده ببینه اگه نخوابه و غذا نخوره چه اتفاقی براش میافته 
خودتونو  اینقدر درگیر ساعت و ماشین و ....  کردین که یادتون رفته بابا شما ها  انسانید ماشین نیستید برقش تموم بشه باطریش تموم بشه دیگه وایسته
من  نمیگم نخوابید و نخورید نه اصلا حرفم این نیست حرفم اینه که کسی که بدنبال  اینه که معادله ی گنگ میشه و نمیشه رو اثبات کنه کلا مسیر رو اشتباهی رفته و  اصلا چیزی نمیدونه 
خیلی ها میگن انگیزه نیست و ... دوستان انگیزه این  نیست صبح پاشی ساعت 6 قهوه ت رو بخوری و بعدش کتاب رو با لبخند باز کنی و  ماژیکهای رنگین رو مرتب کنی و تازه به کتاب بگی بخونمت یا نه 
انگیزه  اینه یه شب مهمون داشته باشه و نتونی درس بخونی و اخر شب که چشمهات که داره  از کاسه درمیاد به خودت بگی چشمت کور بشه هم میخونم و باید بخونم انگیزه  اینه وقتی هدفت رو میبینی انگار برق 10 فاز بهت میزنن قاطی کنی و اصلا برات  مهم نباشه کجای مسیری و چه وقتیه و چند وقته تو مسیری حتی اون تهش هم فکر  نکنی فقط مسیر رو بدوی 
انگیزه حاصل عمله اگه یه روز حاضر باشی کارهای  عجیب غریب بکنی که تو خونه هم یه جور دیگه نگات کنن انگار که دیوونه شدی  اونوقت انرژی بهت دست میده که قابل توصیف نیست انگار اصلا برات مهم نیست چه  میگذره دو و برت تو با خودت کیف میکنی و همین برات کافیه و حتی اگه به اون  چیزی که میخوای نرسی هم ناراحت نخواهی بود
اگه کسی واقعا بخونه خودش و  بیاد این حرف رو بزنه من ازش قبول میکنم ولی مشکل اینجاست خیلی هایی که این  حرفهارو میزنن خودشون زیاد نمیخونن فکر میکنن دیگران هم اینطورین 
طرف  یه سال خودشو کچل میکنه نره ارایشگر (دختر بودند ایشون ) بعد تو از سریال  شبانه ت نمیتونی برای هدفت بگذری معلومه نمیتونی نرسی معلومه برای اینجور  ادم ها 6 ماه که سهله دو سال هم وقت کمه 
خودتون رو گول نزنید پس 
سال  دیگه خواهند بود کسایی که از نردیک میشناسیدشون و موفق خواهند شد و شما  هنوز هم در جستجوی کتاب و معلم و اینکه یه نفری بیاد براتون ثابت کنه و  واکسن باور پذیری اینکه میتوان رسید رو براتون تزریق کنه و شما بتونید
این جور چیزا رویاست دنبالش نباشید
به نظر من که یکم سردی و گرمی شاید بیشتر چشیدم اینو دارم میگم 
کنکور یه پروژه 5 ماهه ست کسی که مرد میدون باشه 5 ماهه میتونه کل کنکورو جم کنه بزاره کنار و در انتظار رتبه ش باشه 
یکم  برید تو فضای کار و سربازی و یکم جامعه رو ببینید به کوچکی کنکور پی میبید  که چقدر این مشکل براتون کوچیک بوده و شما ازش غول ساخته بودید 
اصلا  به نظر من کسی که 6 ماهه نتونه موفق بشه و یه رتبه در حد خودش و تلاشش  بیاره 10 سال هم براش کافی نیست و نمیتونه ولی به شرط اینکه بخونه نه اینکه  تو هپروت سیر کنه 
کسی که نخونه و تصمیمش نخوندن باشه اون قضیه اش فرق داره
 ولی کسی که بخونه با 10 روزعالی کار کردن و رکورد شکستن خودش به نتیجه  میرسه که بابا این بود ؟؟منکه فکر میکردم فلان مبحث یه ماه ازم وقت میگیره  با 10 روز تمومش کردم و فهمیدمش باقیش هم اینجوری باشه میشه هااا
این  بازخوری که به خودت میدی تو رو میسازه اینه که بهت انگیزه میده اینه که  موتورت رو تبدیل میکنه به راکتور اتمی اورانیوم 238 دیگه اونوقت هیچی  جلودارت نیست اتیش میزنی همه چی رو اونوقته که کسی که از تابستون داره با  موتور نفتی میری رو تو اسفند میگیری از پشت و فروردین ازش جلو میزنی مطمئنم  که میشه به شرط اینکه نخوای سر خودتو کلاه بزاری

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


ببینید دوست من 
من برخلاف خیلی ها کسی رو قضاوت نمیکنم حتی خود آقای بهنود محمدی رو هم قضاوت نمیکنم چونکه از قصدشون و اینکه چرا حاضر شدن این کار رو کنن خبر ندارم واصلا نمیخواهم هم خبر دار بشوم و این رو هم میدونم که شاید شما و من و یا یکی دیگه تو شرایط ایشون بودن چه بسا کارهای خیلی کثیفترو هیولایی تری رو قادر بودیم بکنیم پس بهتره یکم در قضاوت کردن محتاط تر باشیم و بساط  ترازو رو زود پهن نکنیم که بار ها گفتم خیلی ها تو همین انجمن و کلا تو این کشور این کار براشون خیلی ساده است ولی برای من خیلی خیلی کار سختیه 
دوما ببینید شما اصل رو ول کردید چسبیدید به فرع
این انجمن از حدود 800 هزار کنکوری در حدود 10 تا 20 نفرشون رو مصاحبه شون رو پوشش داد و فضای نمونه ای قابل اتکایی برای قضاوت کل کنکور نیست 
بهنود محمدی این انجمن پوچ از آب درامد (که البته من از جزئیات خبر ندارم و فقط نقل قول میکنم و از صحت ماجرا هنوز اطلاع ندارم) ولی واقعیت اینه که بهنود محمدی های واقعی وجود دارند و حتی بد تر از بهنود ها هستن و بودند و خواهند بود که کارهای استثنایی انجام دادند که اگه بخواهیم اسم ببریم یکی یکی باید کل یکسالمون رو بزاریم اینجا و اسم تایپ کنیم 
و شما هم اصل کاری رو بچسبید شما میتونید کل عمرتون رو برای پیدا کردن نمونه باشید در سرچ سایتها و ... ولی با پیدا کردن و نکردنش اتفاقی برای شما نخواهد افتاد تا وقتی که خودتون شروع به قدم برداشتن کنید
ایراد شما اینه که بهنود محمدی رو مثال نقضی میدونین برای کل بهنود محمدی های واقعی و جالب تر اینکه یکی از اون بهنود های واقعی خود شمایید ولی نمیخواهید خبر دار شوید کافیه اون برچسبی که به خودتون زدید رو از روی خودتون بکنید و بندازید دور . امدوارم این اتفاق هر چه سریعتر براتون اتفاق بیافته 
موفق باشید


سلام جوزف!
بهنود چی شده؟
مصاحبه‌ش واقعی نبوده؟؟؟؟
من کم سر میزنم اینجا خبر ندارم
میشه بگی؟؟؟؟*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> سلام جوزف!
> بهنود چی شده؟
> مصاحبه‌ش واقعی نبوده؟؟؟؟
> من کم سر میزنم اینجا خبر ندارم
> میشه بگی؟؟؟؟*


منم نمیدونم عزیزم  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## sepehr_a

الان یعنی همه دنبال یه نمونه موفق هستن که دیر شروع کرده عالی شده؟؟؟؟
خب رتبه 12  منطقه یک تجربی آقای شیدایی رو الگو قرار بدید (اگه واقعا دنبال نمونه هستید) که از اواخر دی و اوایل بهمن شروع کرد و 5000 منطقه یک رو کرد 11 و از نظام قدیمی هم به جدید اومدن و زیست جدید رو اولین بار دیده بودن و 87 زدن(ریاضی فیزیکش قوی بوده از قبل)..https://www.instagram.com/tv/CHqC4SRpH66/
ترازش هم به رتبش نمیخوره(البته دقیقا وقتی اومد که ترازا غیر واقعی شد و یکی دو آزمون هم الکی براش رد کردن)https://www.kanoon.ir/Public/StudentProfile/983266083
هر چند خودتون هم میدونید که قضیه انگیزه نداشتن نیست و بیشتر گ..(خستگی) :Yahoo (105): 
دلیل واسه بهانه آوردن زیاده....
یه عده میپرسن که ایشون چه وضعیتی داشته من بگم:ایشون سال 97 رتبه 5000 منطقه یک و 98 رتبه 4800 میاره و علوم آزمایشگاهی شیراز قبول میشن و به دانشگاه میرن دی ماه پشیمون میشن و میان و کتاب های نظام جدید رو سفارش میدن(پایه ریاضی و فیزیک خوبی داشتن و زبان ضعیفی و کنکور 98 شیمی رو 14 درصد زدن)
و شروع میکنن به بکوب خوندن از بهمن و اواخر دی و از آخر این رتبه رو میارن و دندانپزشکی مشهد پردیس بین الملل قبول میشن به گفته خودشون(چون از دانشگاه دولتی انصراف داده بود محروم بوده از روزانه)

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


منم نمیدونم عزیزم 


عاغاااااااا
اگه الکی باشه من خیلی ناراحت میشما*

----------


## mohammad1381

یعنی بهنود خان الکی بود!
مثلا برام مهم بود این موضوع :Yahoo (21): 
دوستان بیخیال یا قبول میشید یا نه!
یه روز از امام علی یه آقای یهودی پرسید تو که این همه نماز میخونی اگه بهشت و جهنم واقعی نباشه اونوقت چی؟
بعد امام جوابش رو داد،حالا من میخونم اگر واقعی بودش که اون دنیا کیف میکنم و اگر هم نبودش که چیزیو از دست نمیدم!
شما هم همینید،یا قبولید یا نه،پس اگه میخوای بخونی بخون برای خودت دنبال بهانه های قشنگ تری نسبت به الگو قرار دادن  و از این مسخره بازیا در بیار!

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


آراز توی تاپیک اخراجی های انجمن گفت... به دلیل کذب و دروغ تاپیک حذف شد و خودش هم اخراج شد

فقط نمیدونم نامرد مشکلش با من چی بوده که اون همه پشت سر بهم تهمت زده...



ینی کلا مصاحبه‌ش دروغ بود؟؟؟
ای بابا، من فکر میکردم چقد آدم حسابیه
حتی مصاحبه‌شو داخل چنل کنکوریم گذاشتیما ):*

----------


## DrDark13

> آراز توی تاپیک اخراجی های انجمن گفت... به دلیل کذب و دروغ تاپیک حذف شد و خودش هم اخراج شد
> 
> فقط نمیدونم نامرد مشکلش با من چی بوده که اون همه پشت سر بهم تهمت زده...


دلم به حالش میسوزه .اینطور افرادی خیلییی گناه دارن. بیچاره ببین چه فشار های روحی روانی بهش وارد شذه از قبول نشدن که خواسته خودشو اینجوری ارضا کنه.به خاطر احترامی که بقیه بهش بزارن کارش به اینحا رسید.اینا همش تقصیر کساییه که طی این سال ها جوری با روان بچه ها بازی کردن که زندگیشونو وابسته میدونن به پزشکی. اگه خدایی باشه که از حلقومشون میکشه بیرون...

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان یعنی همه دنبال یه نمونه موفق هستن که دیر شروع کرده عالی شده؟؟؟؟
> خب رتبه 12  منطقه یک تجربی آقای شیدایی رو الگو قرار بدید (اگه واقعا دنبال نمونه هستید) که از اواخر دی و اوایل بهمن شروع کرد و 5000 منطقه یک رو کرد 11 و از نظام قدیمی هم به جدید اومدن و زیست جدید رو اولین بار دیده بودن و 87 زدن(ریاضی فیزیکش قوی بوده از قبل)..https://www.instagram.com/tv/CHqC4SRpH66/
> ترازش هم به رتبش نمیخوره(البته دقیقا وقتی اومد که ترازا غیر واقعی شد و یکی دو آزمون هم الکی براش رد کردن)https://www.kanoon.ir/Public/StudentProfile/983266083
> هر چند خودتون هم میدونید که قضیه انگیزه نداشتن نیست و بیشتر گ..(خستگی)
> دلیل واسه بهانه آوردن زیاده....
> یه عده میپرسن که ایشون چه وضعیتی داشته من بگم:ایشون سال 97 رتبه 5000 منطقه یک و 98 رتبه 4800 میاره و علوم آزمایشگاهی شیراز قبول میشن و به دانشگاه میرن دی ماه پشیمون میشن و میان و کتاب های نظام جدید رو سفارش میدن(پایه ریاضی و فیزیک خوبی داشتن و زبان ضعیفی و کنکور 98 شیمی رو 14 درصد زدن)
> و شروع میکنن به بکوب خوندن از بهمن و اواخر دی و از آخر این رتبه رو میارن و دندانپزشکی مشهد پردیس بین الملل قبول میشن به گفته خودشون(چون از دانشگاه دولتی انصراف داده بود محروم بوده از روزانه)


سپهر خیلی خوب بود . ممنون  :Y (694):

----------


## ArthurMorgan

دروغ در اومد جناب بهنود؟نمیشه مصاحبشون رو به هیچ روشی دید؟چجوری اثبات شد که دروغ بوده؟

----------


## mlt

دو سه نفر میدونن کامل چون دیشب توی تاپیکش بودن ولی نمیدونم چرا فاز روشنفکری گرفتن که این مسایل به ما مربوط نمیشه


> دروغ در اومد جناب بهنود؟نمیشه مصاحبشون رو به هیچ روشی دید؟چجوری اثبات شد که دروغ بوده؟

----------


## mlt

انگار به خانوادش هم اینو گفته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## tajrobi_93

> دروغ در اومد جناب بهنود؟نمیشه مصاحبشون رو به هیچ روشی دید؟چجوری اثبات شد که دروغ بوده؟


خودشون گفتن که دروغ بوده کل ماجرای کنکور

----------


## mlt

خدا ازش نگذره چقدر به خودم میگفتم خیلی احمقی بهنود دوبار زیستو خوند 70 زد من خوندم و تست زدم 10بارم مرور کردم ولی بازم یادم میره :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mina_77

عجیبه
یه زمانی چه‌ دعواها و جنجال هایی رو مدیریت میکردم این فروم
الان نه میدونم کی رتبه برتر شده کی مصاحبه باهاش کردن کی دروغه کی راسته
واقعا بعد یه مدت طولانی که تو فروم باشی همینطور میشی
نسبت به همه چیز بی حس و بیخیال

----------


## AmirXD

سلام بیاید این 6 ماهو واقعا درست و اساسی بخونیم
ناامید شدن از آینده ای که 6 ماه دیگه رقم میخوره کار درستی نیست ما فقط حق داریم تلاشمون رو بکنیم
میتونیم به اطرافمون نگاه کنیم و از کلی اتفاق و... درس بگیریم برای ناامید نشدن
این که 6 ماه تمام تلاشمون رو بکنیم تنها چیزی هست باید بهش فکر کنیم و از دست ما برمیاد. این که اون چیزی که میخوایم میشه یا نه رو بعدا میفهمیم حتی اگه نشد هم از نظرم ارزششو رو داره 
بالاخره حداقل عذاب وجدان نداریم و میدونیم کاری که باید میکردیم رو کردیم و این که 6 ماه هم زمان کمی نیست و الان شروع کردن خیلی بهتره تا دو ماه دیگه حسرت اینو بخوریم که ای کاش از همون دی تمام توانمو میذاشتم. مطمئنا حتی یک ماه دیگه حسرت همین روزو میخورید اگه شروع نکنید
بهتره حسرت گذشته و رو هم نخوریم، نه سودی داره و نه کمکی بهتره ازش عبرت بگیریم 
بدون شک تو زندگی قراره با مسائلی فراتر از کنکور روبه‌رو بشیم پس خوبه انقدر کنکور رو بزرگ نکنیم و به توانایی هامون اعتماد کنیم 
نیازی هم به نمونه و این چیزا نیست، سعی کنیم نمونه باشیم نه این که نمونه پیدا کنیم

----------


## tajrobi_93

اینکه یه عده سعی میکنند روحیه بدن که تو این مدتم میشه خوند و قبول شد حرفتون درسته دمتونم گرم ولی خواهش میکنم ابعاد این ماجرا رو به بحث زمان باقی مونده تا کنکور و مسائلی از این دست تقلیل ندین.موضوع الان اعتماد و باوریه که خراب شده،
احساساتیه که جریحه دار شده،احمق فرض شدنه،اشکیه که با خوندن اون همه سختی ریخته شده، لبخندیه که با دیدن کارنامه زده شده، با ذوق تعریف کردن این ماجرا برای خانواده و دوستاته و...لطفا سعی نکنید احساسات بقیه رو سرکوب کنید الان همه حق دارن عصبانی و ناراحت و شوکه باشن

----------


## mlt

خدایی خیلی عجیبن بعضیا
قبل قضیه بهنود همه امید داشتن حال بعدش دوباره بعضیا ناامید شدن که توی فرصت کم قبول بشن.یعنی واقعا تمام امید و آیندت به این مصاحبه بستگی داشت؟یعنی اگه این مصاحبه نبود نمیخوندید دیگه؟
البته خوشبختانه یکی دیگه هم توی فروم اینجور قبول شد(البته واقعا قبول شد)کینگ کنکور میتونید از این انرژی بگیرید :Yahoo (94): (راستی این فکر کنم1600 شد شاید برای اونایی که از الان شروع میکنن برای تهران زیاد انگیزه نشه :Yahoo (21): )

----------


## Anni

> آراز توی تاپیک اخراجی های انجمن گفت... به دلیل کذب و دروغ تاپیک حذف شد و خودش هم اخراج شد
> 
> فقط نمیدونم نامرد مشکلش با من چی بوده که اون همه پشت سر بهم تهمت زده...


چی گفته مگه؟
تا این لحظه منفی ترین نظری ک درمورد شما دیدم.. نظر اولیه خودم درموردتون بود..
ک بازم ببخشید بابتش

----------


## diligent

رفقا انقدر زود جا میزنین؟
چرا همش دنبال اینین یه نمونه ببینین راهشو برین 
چرا دنبال یه الگویین
اگه کسی تو 6 ماه نتونسته یعنی غیر ممکنه؟
پس دیگه هیچ رکورد جدیدی نباید ثبت بشه دیگه 
چرا خودتون نمیخواین الگو بشین؟ بشین اصلا اولین شخصی که تو 6 ماه تونست
از انگیزه دادن الکی  و امید واهی متنفرم ولی واقعا میشه فقط پیوسته و متداوم پیش برین

----------


## MMdibi

سلام آقایون و خانم هادر طول تاریخ  چندین نفر خودشونو جای پیامبر ها جا زدند گفتن که فرستاده خدا هستند،ولی این چیزی از اون 124000 تا پیامبر واقعی کم نمیکنه،قرار نیست چون فقط یک نفر این وسط الکی بود بگید تمومه من ردم،من خودم یکی سال پیش میشناختم از دی شروع کرد(فارغ بود) از چهار رقمی(۴۶۰۰) خودشو رسوند به دو رقمی ( البته طفلک مجبور شد به خاطر مسائل انتخاب رشته و ... پردیس مشهد بره که خب چرا سال پیش روزانه زده) یعنی هستن خیلی ها که اینجوری موفق شده و نه فقط بهنود ولی مصاحبه نکردن .و چیز دیگه هر کس روش خودشو باید برای کنکور داشته باشه، من دوستی داشتم تا آخر سال تمام کلاس های مدرسه اش را رفت ( دولتی بود) داخل کتابخانه هم رسماً شده بود پاسخگو، فرصت مطالعه خیلی کمی داشت و حتی در بعضی موارد اطلاعات اش از من کمتر بود ولی موفق شد بدون کلاس خفن و غیر خفن و حتی کتاب ها را هم از کتابخانه میگرفت، ولی تمام دوستای صمیمیش که سعی کردم با روش اون جلو برن قبول نشدن.

----------


## Hisen

*طبق شنیده ها 
این دیگه آخرین فرصت برای 1400 هست دوستان . بجنبید . 
اگر دی بشه بهمن ، ترمینال 1401 منتظر شما خواهد بود ...
چون آخرین فرصت هم هست جای سستی نیست .
 یک سستی کوچک = نابود شدن
جای ساعت مطالعه پایین هم نیست . 
اگر از امروز شروع نکنی و بگی از فردا ( شنبه ) یعنی فقط بلدی حرففففففف مفتتتتت بزنی !!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## Yuhan

> *طبق شنیده ها 
> این دیگه آخرین فرصت برای 1400 هست دوستان . بجنبید . 
> اگر دی بشه بهمن ، ترمینال 1401 منتظر شما خواهد بود ...
> چون آخرین فرصت هم هست جای سستی نیست .
>  یک سستی کوچک = نابود شدن
> جای ساعت مطالعه پایین هم نیست . 
> اگر از امروز شروع نکنی و بگی از فردا ( شنبه ) یعنی فقط بلدی حرففففففف مفتتتتت بزنی !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


دقیقا، این بلایی بود که پارسال سر من اومد. بچه ها نگید فلانی تو 4 ماه قبول شد منم میشم پس تا دو ماه دیگه به تفریحاتم برسم استراحت کنم بعد شروع می کنم بکوب می خونم. این بزرگترین اشتباهه. منم همینجوری این دست اون دست کردم هرماه که می گذشت می گفتم عیب نداره با 5 ماهم میشه قبول شد، با 4 ماهم میشه... رسید به کنکور و سه ماه تعویق خورد گفتم دیگه باید بشینم بخونم. ولی سه ماه کافی نبود حتی اگه روزی 18 ساعت می خوندم بازم نمی رسیدم  :Yahoo (21):  تازه چون یهویی شروع کردم زیاد خوندم مثلا روزی 10-11 ساعت می خوندم، مغزم عادت به مطالعه زیاد نداشت و از ماه دوم به شدددت افت کردم. یعنی روزی 10 ساعت مطالعه رو داشتم ولی تو اون ده ساعت فقط دو فصل زیست اونم روخوانی از رو کتاب رو می تونستم بخونم! امتحانات نهاییمو خیلیییی سخت تونستم قبول شم اگه انقدر افت تمرکز نداشتم نتیجه صد درصد بهتر بود. پس از الان بخونید اگه الان شروع نکنید دیگه باید با کنکور امسال خداحافظی کنید و بشینید واسه سال بعد بخونید.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*با این مدل تاپیکا میخواید چی رو به کی ثابت کنید ؟؟؟*

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


با این مدل تاپیکا میخواید چی رو به کی ثابت کنید ؟؟؟ 


اثبات وجود فرصت دوباره برای تنبلی !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Mina_medicine

تاپیک کسل کننده اس :/
وقتی امیدوار بودنت به یه نفر باشه که تو 6 ماه قبول شده
و بعدش ببینی به یه پوشال تو خالی دلبستی و نا امید بشی
همون بهتر نا امید باشی و ادامه ندی ...
 اهداف قشنگ تری هست که موتورتو گرم نگه داره ...
و اینکه هیچوقت از کسی بت نسازید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hope400

> تاپیک کسل کننده اس :/
> وقتی امیدوار بودنت به یه نفر باشه که تو 6 ماه قبول شده
> و بعدش ببینی به یه پوشال تو خالی دلبستی و نا امید بشی
> همون بهتر نا امید باشی و ادامه ندی ...
>  اهداف قشنگ تری هست که موتورتو گرم نگه داره ...
> و اینکه هیچوقت از کسی بت نسازید


برای اولین بار شدیدا بات موافقم :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (4):  تو یه فیلمی باباش به پسره گفت خب  اسم یکیو ببر یه پرشگر بریتانیایی ( قرار بود واسه المپیک تمرین کنه و بره مسابقات  و باباش هم راضی نبود میخواس نره) ، وپسرش هم گفت : من ! ادی ادواردز ، من خودم یه تیمم!

----------


## moi

> آراز توی تاپیک اخراجی های انجمن گفت... به دلیل کذب و دروغ تاپیک حذف شد و خودش هم اخراج شد
> 
> فقط نمیدونم نامرد مشکلش با من چی بوده که اون همه پشت سر بهم تهمت زده...


تو بهترینی زیرو جان.ولی خداییش جا خوردم وقتی فهمیدم یکی راحت دروغ میگه وراحتتر مااعتماد میکنیم و باور میکنیم!
اینا رو ولش!با درسا چطوری؟بنظرت بافت شناسی سخته یا برای من فقط اینجوره؟؟؟!!!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> تو بهترینی زیرو جان.ولی خداییش جا خوردم وقتی فهمیدم یکی راحت دروغ میگه وراحتتر مااعتماد میکنیم و باور میکنیم!
> اینا رو ولش!با درسا چطوری؟بنظرت بافت شناسی سخته یا برای من فقط اینجوره؟؟؟!!!


ممنون از لطفت  :Yahoo (1):  ... .. بی خیالش.. هرچقدر این داستان  تکرار بشه چیزی جز ضرر نداره

والا من نیم سال دوم قبول شدم ... تازه  دوماه دیگه ترم ما شروع میشه  :Yahoo (76):

----------

